# [Cygwin bash] Wie kann ich einen keypress simulieren?



## Buba235 (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe ien Problem mit meinem bash script. Ich rufe innerhalb eines scripts eine *.exe auf. Das ist auch kein Problem und schnell erledigt. Nachdem ich die *.exe aufgerufen habe, poppt aus der cygwin bash heraus ein cmd.exe Fenster auf, in dem meine exe läuft. Das muss so sein, denn bei der exe handelt es sich um einen Konsoleclient, der verschiedene Aufgaben zu erfüllen hat. Jetzt zu meinem Problem: Ich muss den Client (es gibt auch noch einen Server, der ebenfalls in so einer "Konsole" läuft) mit einem "x" beenden. Da ich aber nicht daneben sitzen kann/möchte wärend das script läuft, muss es also automatisiert werden. Soll heißen, wenn alles erledigt ist, was zu tun war, dann muss ich den Client (und auch den Server) wieder runter fahren, damit ich danach (nach einigen Routinen) das Verzeichnis löschen kann, in dem sich der Client befand. Kurzum, ich möchte gerne wissen, wie ich aus der (Cygwin)bash heraus den gestarteten Client mit einem "x" beenden kann. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Tastendruck auf "x" zu simulieren, damit ich die Anwendung sauber runter fahren kann? Für jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar.


Gruß
Buba


----------



## deepthroat (15. Januar 2010)

Hi.

Du könntest ein kleines C-Programm schreiben welches das korrekte Fenster ermittelt und dann die Taste x sendet.

Oder du verwendest AutoIt dafür.

Gruß


----------

